# Penn Battle 6000



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Just ordered a Penn Battle 6000...after a bunch of research I decided the Penn Battle would be a good choice. Hope I can be at the Gulf in September.


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Anything Penn will do


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got mine in today. Love it so far just playing with it at home. Hopefully it will catch lots of big fish next week. I am putting 30lb Power Pro on mine. And am going to hang it off a 10ft Penn Power Stick surf rod.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

TNguy said:


> I just got mine in today. Love it so far just playing with it at home. Hopefully it will catch lots of big fish next week. I am putting 30lb Power Pro on mine. And am going to hang it off a 10ft Penn Power Stick surf rod.


Best of luck to you TNguy...hope you catch a big ol mess of fish!


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Got my reel in a nice brown package on the front door this week. This is going to be a perfect reel for pomps, reds, ladyfish and small sharks!! I am now trying to figure out what rod I want to match it up with.


----------

